# Getting back into mice again (finally!)



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I have'nt been on this forum in forever since I got out of mice since my dad wouldn't let me have they no more. But now that I am in college and live on my own, I can do what ever I want, so I'm planning to get some new mice today! The question is, should I get a lone male, a group of females, or maybe a 1.2 pair?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Two or three females would be very nice. I don't think breeding is a good idea when you are in a changeable situation.


----------

